# Check out my Cat!



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I really hope this pic of my catfish comes out ok.
I wa cleaning the tank out and had taken out some of the water, when i realised that my catfish was still in his usual position, but he was completly out of the water and he didnt mind at all. 
He didnt flinch or anything and was out for about 5 mins before i noticed him.
Hope you can see him, left of the yellow part on the filter.

Must be a deep sleeper i guess.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lol...is that normal for catfish though :rock:


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a striped raph and he doesnt move at all when he is removed from the water, its like they know not to panic.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so is he dead?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

looks like he's dead


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

lol no he is not dead.


----------

